# 2 Questions



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

1. Has anyone heard of Yorkieinc? Their website is www.yorkiesinc.com - should any alarms be raised based on a reading of their website.

2. Do rescues often work with breeders when they retire a dog? If so, how can someone looking into adoption make sure that the breeder was reputable and not a BYB?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Erin, I have several friends involved in Yorkie rescue who I can ask about that group if you can wait a few days. There is a big Yorkie specialty this weekend and they are running a booth there so I won't be able to get a hold of anyone now.

Reputable breeders place their retirees into their forever home with just as much care as they do their puppies. I seriously doubt they would use a third party or rescue. Many rescues will take breeders who are no longer useful to byb's and puppymills to save them from auctions or euthanasia. Some will even pay the breeder or miller which is very controversial. I personally would not adopt from a group that puts money in the pockets of greeders or millers no matter how well intentioned.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Marj - that would be great if you would ask around. I am looking at rescues closer to our area to help friends select an appropriate one to consider adopting from. They had found this rescue that has a few dogs very close to them so they would be able to drive to pick up a new friend instead of fly. As they are in the beginning stages of looking I think a few days wait was fine.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Erin, I do know of Yorkies, Inc. Although I do not know any of their members personally I do know that as a group they have done some wonderful work with dogs in need, especially those dogs who have serious, life threatening and very costly needs. They are what they say they are and do not pretend to be something else -- they are a placement group, not a "rescue" group. Have they taken some dogs as breeder surrenders? Yes, they have. But they also take in owner surrenders and shelter dogs. I personally have struggled with coming to terms with why any breeder would surrender any of their dogs to someone else to place and also why any group would alleviate breeders of their responsibility to place their own dogs. Despite my own personal feelings, still I would prefer that anyone who is overwhelmed and unable to place a dog surrender the dog to a group of people who will properly evaluate and address the needs of the dog, do the spay/neuter, provide the medical care and appropriately place the dog in a home where the long-terms needs of the dog will be addressed and provided for. What saddens me tremendously is the person who is overwhelmed financially, emotionally, medically, or for any other number of reasons who has nowhere to turn to ask for help. How sad for them and for their dogs. And so for the sake of the dogs in need, I try hard not to sit in judgment and try to accept that our world is big enough for all who are willing to help.

While they, like other groups, will provide all the background they have on the dog, I don't know but would guess that they will not be giving out the name of the breeder (if it should be a dog who was surrendered by a breeder) because it shouldn't be about how well bred a dog is but more about how well cared for the dog will be for the rest of its life.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Mary, thank you for your information. I was not inquiring about whether or not it would be appropriate to ask for the name of the breeder in order to determine whether it was a well bred dog, but more to find out if it came from a BYB. I have spent a lot of time educating my friends on BYB vs. reputable breeders and I finally encouraged them to go to a rescue. I simply don't want to encourage them to adopt from a "rehoming group" that alleviates BYB of the dogs they no longer wish to use for breeding purposes. To be, its encouraging the behavior and, in a way, supporting a BYB.

As I am reading this I am wondering if it even makes sense - do you understand what I am trying to say?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I do understand what you are saying and I agree with you. I don't like the concept of any group -- rescue, placement, or anything else they want to call themselves -- helping anybody clean house to make space for more. From what I have heard, the group that you mentioned doesn't do that. But from what I've heard they also don't have an across the board policy whereby they will never help a dog if it comes from a breeder.


----------

